

How to fail big at your dream - jbrun
http://www.avclub.com/content/feature/my_year_of_flops_floppiest_flop

======
ktharavaad
They phail at proper database security too

when trying to load the Digital Dailies from the Delgo site here

[http://www.delgo.com/cgi-
bin/dd/postlist.pl?Cat=&Board=f...](http://www.delgo.com/cgi-
bin/dd/postlist.pl?Cat=&Board=fathomBoard&page=&view=expanded&sb)

System Error: DBI connect('delgoDB:localhost','nobody',...) failed: Too many
connections at modules/w3t.pm line 490

Nice way of giving away your db name and db username.

------
Herring
People really should learn to write abstracts

------
jbrun
Definitely a case of "if we will build it, they will come" instead of iterate,
iterate and listen to others.

Also could have run it through some models à la
<http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2006/10/16/061016fa_fact6>

------
sireat
Seems like the creators thought in terms of "if we will build it, they will
come". Marketing for this film seems to have been badly planned. Why didn't
they release it regionally first, doing some marketing along the way?

~~~
ibsulon
Because it was bad, and the studio knew it?

